# When is a Van not a Van?



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

I meant to ask for comments on this before, the Hunstanton thread jogged my memory.

Now if a 3.5 Tonne Panel van is parked at the side of the road where no other restrictions apply and has done for many years, why is it that when you park a 3.4 Tonne MotorHome (Similar Dimensions to White van) Gets comments of not being able to park there, even a traffic warden saying that MotorHomes are not the same as vans? Even at one stage saying its becuase they have windows LOL. Needless to say the Local Council got a letter about that one that never got a reply.

This confuses me and I am getting more confused by the strange differentiation between two vehicles of similar size and weight, taxed, insured and all above board being given two sets of rules. This is not isolated either, we have had the Motorhome 12 Months and already had at least 5 or 6 comments in various places that you cannot park that there, when a similar size van without windows is doing just that right next to us. (in fact in some instances the fact the van was there already indicated to us that might be a good place to park) The vans were not loading or unloading either they were simply parked.


I feel better now just by typing this so ignore me if you like 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you make a very valid point. IMO the only difference is envy. I'm just waiting for someone to waggle their finger at me, so I can point them to all the works vans that park in the local roads in my area.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think in the general public's mind the fact that you have parked means that you are going to camp. We had an old very large panel van parked in our road for three months or so, it was falling to bits although taxed. Then when a german motorhome (panel van conversion) parked nearby it was the talk of the neighborhood. When the subject was raised I aked what's the difference and although I didn't get any coherent replies it was clear to me that they thought there was. I didn't see the german van stay overnight, although they returned several times.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi could it be a m/h is a car?it has a car test not a class 4 like a large p/van :lol: 
terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as said - a MH is classed and taxed as a car so point that out to them! I've had an issue as I live on a private estate which has a set of restrictive covenants that doesn't allow householders to park "commercial vehicles or caravans" on their property.

when I first got the MH, the "curtain twitchers" raised my parking on-site with the management but when I pointed out to them that my MH is neither a commercial vehicle OR a caravan but is technically a car, they had no leg to stand on.

as it so happens, I only park at home when I have a need to (pre and post trips) as I have 2 cars which take priority for everyday use - the MH is kept safely stored in a local CASSOA facility when it's not being used.

bleeding NIMBYs..... :evil:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I Think it boils down to if you look like you are enjoying yourself or not !

If I am out on un-made up roads in my old agricultural land rover (going fishing) then walkers are curtious and let me pass. If I do the same route in my Range Rover then they block my way and shake their sticks 8O 

Eventhough I have a perfect legal right to use the lanes. The difference is that in the old Land Rover I look like I am working and in the Range Rover I look like I am enjoying myself :roll: This seems to upset some folk and I guess its the same when I park my MH at the side of the road overnight when visiting relatives I get "You can not park there mate" :evil:


----------

